# Can't get UDMA working (SOLVED)

## neophyte46

I'm running two 60gig seagate drives in raid 0.

Sorry to bring up another DMA thread, i've looked around at otherthreads and haven't had much luck.

Here are the results of hdparm:

```
bash-2.05b# hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=ST360021A, FwRev=3.19, SerialNo=3HR1MMR2

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=117231408

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version:

 * signifies the current active mode
```

It says i'm running udma 5.

My actual results say otherwise though.

```
bash-2.05b# hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1108 MB in  2.00 seconds = 553.25 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   14 MB in  3.08 seconds =   4.55 MB/sec
```

I've also tried turning dma on manually.

```
bash-2.05b# hdparm -d1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)
```

[/code]Last edited by neophyte46 on Sun May 22, 2005 3:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## adaptr

- what are the full settings for the drive ?

- did you enable all the right kernel settings for your chipset ?

----------

## neophyte46

Please, if anybody has any suggestions. Please help.

Thanks very much.,

----------

## neophyte46

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> - what are the full settings for the drive ?
> 
> - did you enable all the right kernel settings for your chipset ?

 

hi,

I had the chipset drivers and dma compiled into the kernel. I double checked that. In other threads I looked at some people said that they had some success by compiling in sound support (alsa drivers). Seemed kinda odd but I tried that. No luck.

What do you mean by the 'full settings for the drive'. I'd be happy to provide you with any extra information, I'm just not sure what your after  :Wink: 

Thanks,

----------

## adaptr

```
hdparm /dev/hda

```

----------

## jdgill0

neophyte46,

Don't use hdparm -i /dev/hdY to see if DMA is on, instead use hdparm -d /dev/hdY. If DMA is not working, then most likely you have not added the correct support for your IDE chipset in the kernel config. Use lscpi -v to see what your IDE chipset is, then double check your kernel config -- be sure to compile this into your kernel instead of making it a module, as it really doesn't add any benfit having it as a module.

----------

## neophyte46

```
bash-2.05b# lspci -v

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V8X motherboard

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 0

        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: e6000000-e75fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e7700000-efffffff

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V8X motherboard

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        Memory at e5800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=e76f0000]

        Expansion ROM at 00004000 [disabled]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. VT6202 USB2.0 4 port controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. VT6202 USB2.0 4 port controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at d400 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. VT6202 USB2.0 4 port controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at d000 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V8X motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

        Memory at e5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V8X motherboard

        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V8X motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 255

        I/O ports at b800 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V8X Motherboard (Realtek ALC650 codec)

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 6

        I/O ports at e000

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8007

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 11

        Memory at e6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=e77e0000]

        Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Memory at e7800000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Expansion ROM at 00020000 [disabled]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 2.0

```

this was the output.

I'm not exactly sure which one i'm looking for though.

Cheers,

----------

## neophyte46

By the way.

this is what I have compiled into the kernel.

```

<*>         VIA82CXXX chipset support

<*>         AMD and nVidia IDE support

[*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available

[*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support 

<*>       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support 

[*]     PNP EIDE support                                             │ │

[*]     PCI IDE chipset support                                      │ │

 [*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support  
```

don't know if that helps...

----------

## jdgill0

neophyte46,

I have this same chipset.  I seem to have three things different from you

a) I have generic/default IDE chipset support

b) I don't have PNP EIDE support

c) I don't have AMD and nVidia IDE support

In the future, it helps others to see what you have or don't have if you keep the listing in order as it is seen in the menuconfig.

----------

## neophyte46

sure, thanks.

I'll recompile and get back to you.

----------

## neophyte46

I'm not exactly sure what combinations of things did it but it works now. Thank you so much to everyone that helped.

----------

